# Nrw pics from the weekend



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Double hook up with Martin, lost mine, enjoy


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Real nice right there.Thats a fat Blacktip.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome pics.. Nice bluefish too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work guys.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

